# [solved] gentoo nach win 7 installieren

## dtmaster

Ich möchte auf meinem Hauptrechner auch wieder gentoo installieren. Bentige aber das schon installierte windows 7 noch.

Leider bin ich gerade etwas überfragt wegen dem dualboot. Habe damit noch keine großartigen erfahrungen gemacht.

Noch zöger ich mit der installation und schaue mir foren beiträge etc an um mir das windows nicht zu zerschießen.

Gibt es etwas was zu beachten ist?

Ich habe 2 HDD's eingebaut. beide sind sataII disks.

1 Festplatte = 2 Partitionen (Windows + Multimedia) (sda)

2 Festplatte = 2 Partitionen (Daten + Partition für Gentoo vorgesehen) (sdb)Last edited by dtmaster on Fri Oct 22, 2010 9:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Das ist eigentlich die einfachste und sicherste Übung. Installier dein Gentoo auf sdb, den Bootmanager installierst du in den MBR von sda, dann noch grub/lilo anpassen, so dass dort ein Eintrag Windows steht - fertig.

Was du für dein Windows eintragen musst liest du in den diversen Wikis/Dokus/Forenbeiträgen/... durch. (hab schon lange kein WIndows mehr, drum kann ich das nicht aus dem Stegreif sagen).

Kaputtmachen kannst du an dem Windows nichts, solange du die Platte nicht neu partitionierst oder die Partitionen neu formatierst  :Very Happy: 

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, klemmst du die Windowsplatte vor der Gentoo-Installation ab, so dass du erst gar nicht in Versuchung kommst  :Smile: 

----------

## dtmaster

Also..

ich habe heute angefangen mit der gentoo install.. doch es ergab sich ein problem..

Nach dem booten mit der install cd habe ich fdisk -l eingegeben.

Er zeigte mir an das sda / sda1 - 3 Mein windows system an platte 1 ist.

sdb ist meine Multimedia

sdc ist für gentoo partitioniert.

also habe ich in grub folgendes gemacht:

root (hd2,0)

kernel ...... root=/dev/sdc3

und grub dann in den mbr (hd0) installiert...

Doch dann kommt beim booten Grub Error 17

Dann habe ich beim booten F11 für bootmenü gedrückt und da dann die zweite platte gewählt.. da startet grub. doch windows war jetzt mit einmal hd1 und nicht mehr hd0..

sieht grub das mit den partitionen etwas anders? Ich muss dazu sagen das die win platte an Sata 1 die multimedia an sata 0 und die gentoo an sata 2 drann ist.

----------

## franzf

Was steht in der /boot/grub/device.map?

----------

## dtmaster

Habe jetzt im bios die boot reihenfolge der platten geändert und grub startet.. 

dann habe ich die einträge angepasst und nun läuft alles super. Gentoo startet und auch windows 7 startet.

Problem ist also gelöst.

Trotzdem danke für die hilfe.

----------

## Terrere

Hi,

ich selber handhabe es mitlerweile so, das ich von der Platte boote, in der Linux drauf installiert ist. Bedingt das im Bios, die Platte auch als erstes versucht wird, zu starten. Natürlich stimmt die Reihenfolge schon VOR der installation.

Als kleine Hilfe in/bei Grub installationen;

```

grub-install --no-floppy

```

Ich meide grub-install, auch wen das so empfohlen wird, hast so schlussendlich wens schiefgeht, grub irgendwo installiert. ok, item. Bist in der Grubconsole angekommen:

```

grub> root (hd

```

und 1 mal Tabulator, ausgabe bei mir;

Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1 hd2 hd3 hd4 hd5 hd6 hd7 hd8

nehmen wir z.B einfach mal Nummer 1:

```

grub> root (hd1

```

und nun, 2 mal Tabulator, er hängt ein Komma dran, und listet die auf Nummer 1 gefundenen Filsysteme, anhand deren, du deine Festplatten erkennen kannst.

Und schreib das auf, die Grubprozedur, auf einen Zettel, in 1 Jahr, weisst du (ich zumindest) nix mehr davon.

Vorteil meiner Sichtweise; Linuxtools, da zähle ich Grub nunmal dazu, und Win, sind separiert.

Wen wir schon dabei sind, und Leute wie ich, die viele, ich meine richtig viele Platten haben,

mit mehreren Linuxen (SoftRaid und so)

grub> find /boot/grub/stage1

 (hd0,0)

 (hd1,0)

 (hd2,2)

 (hd6,6)

device (hd0) /dev/sda

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

device (hd0) /dev/sdb

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

meine Konfig, eines Raidmirror, bei der ich locker einfach mal sda abhängen kann, und es bootet trotzdem, fand ich mal im I-Net Dschungel, find es nur nicht mehr. Sehr schöner Befehl, thx. Ahja, wie du dein Win7 startest, via Grub, weisst bestimmt. Und erfahren bin ich auch nicht, ist immer so ne Schwitzangelegenheit   :Smile: 

Edith meint; ah gut, hast es hinbekommen, während ich mir die Finger wund tippe.

----------

## dtmaster

Jo hatte es schon selbst herausgefunden.

Aber anderen könnt es eventuell ja auch helfen..

----------

